# No ride requests and no ping or sound in uber navigate system



## KVzippy (Oct 4, 2015)

I replied to a post about this but so far no feedback so posting here. I have tried a hard reset on my phone to get the sound back but so far no luck. If I understand correctly from reading posts about this, the remedy for no ping and for no voice in uber navigation system is to make sure when recharging that the phone charger is plugged into the cigarette lighter port? I do this when charging my phone. I am not using music at the time I'm charging and still don't get the pings or the navigation voice. Is there anything else to do? Also went for 3 hours with no ride requests even though I was mostly in a surge area. So again, after reading posts about this, I understand that NOT being in wi-fi will enhance getting ride requests. Is that right? Am desperate to get glitches resolved and stop wasn't time. Please help if you can and thanks!!


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

1) Ensure you have no bluetooth device turned on
2) Ensure all other apps you don't need are turned off
3) Ensure your silent mode is off
4) Never try to Uber with Wi-Fi. Riders are smarter than drivers (who's getting a deal and who's getting screwed?). They will often not ping during a surge and wait it out. Not getting pings while sitting in the middle of a surge zone is pretty common.
5) Are you using an Uber iPhone or your own?
6) Ensure nothing is physically connected to your phone except a charger via cigarette lighter. Don't try to charge your phone via the USB port in your car. It will hijack your audio.


----------



## KVzippy (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks so much, JimS for your time and thorough answer! I'm using my own iPhone 5c - will try these and see if it helps. Appreciate your help greatly


----------



## EPUber (Jan 28, 2016)

KVzippy said:


> Thanks so much, JimS for your time and thorough answer! I'm using my own iPhone 5c - will try these and see if it helps. Appreciate your help greatly


Hi, I just started with Uber and I'm having a the exact same issues, it's either the Apple IOS issue , an uber app issue or uber is not actually sending the requests. I experimented by having my friend request an Uber while standing next to me and it called another driver , twice. So its of of the three issues above. Uber contacted me and said I missed 30% of my requests , I never got any indications...


----------



## KVzippy (Oct 4, 2015)

EPUber said:


> Hi, I just started with Uber and I'm having a the exact same issues, it's either the Apple IOS issue , an uber app issue or uber is not actually sending the requests. I experimented by having my friend request an Uber while standing next to me and it called another driver , twice. So its of of the three issues above. Uber contacted me and said I missed 30% of my requests , I never got any indications...


I went to the Apple Store yesterday and the tech inspected my phone, did diagnostics, etc. and said there are no problems with the phone or the sound on it and suggested it's the Uber app. After Uber told you you had missed 30% of your requests (and I'm assuming you told them you had had no idea) did they offer a remedy? I did not drive today but am planning on going out tomorrow to see what happens. So far the help I've gotten from Uber support is "reset your phone" and "it's your phone" (second email from them after reset did not help). Will write to them again if it's a washout tomorrow but, as I said, am wondering if they offered you any help.


----------



## EPUber (Jan 28, 2016)

KVzippy said:


> I went to the Apple Store yesterday and the tech inspected my phone, did diagnostics, etc. and said there are no problems with the phone or the sound on it and suggested it's the Uber app. After Uber told you you had missed 30% of your requests (and I'm assuming you told them you had had no idea) did they offer a remedy? I did not drive today but am planning on going out tomorrow to see what happens. So far the help I've gotten from Uber support is "reset your phone" and "it's your phone" (second email from them after reset did not help). Will write to them again if it's a washout tomorrow but, as I said, am wondering if they offered you any help.


Hi, Unfortunately they gave me canned advice, restart phone etc. and what JimS told you. I think it's a combination of things , in this order Uber app, IOS 9.x, and in my case T-Mobile. When Uber app is running the device crawls like a turtle going backwards. I'm going to try to switch to Android to see what happens.


----------



## KVzippy (Oct 4, 2015)

EPUber said:


> Hi, Unfortunately they gave me canned advice, restart phone etc. and what JimS told you. I think it's a combination of things , in this order Uber app, IOS 9.x, and in my case T-Mobile. When Uber app is running the device crawls like a turtle going backwards. I'm going to try to switch to Android to see what happens.


Well, good luck and let me know how it turns out. The mystery is that this is new - I had no problems with pings or GPS sound until about a week ago. If I learn something new about all of this, will post here. Thanks.


----------



## Joe123456 (Jan 7, 2016)

KVzippy said:


> Well, good luck and let me know how it turns out. The mystery is that this is new - I had no problems with pings or GPS sound until about a week ago. If I learn something new about all of this, will post here. Thanks.


Delete and reinstall Uber app


----------



## ChattaBilly (Jan 10, 2016)

I had the same issue tonight; no pings during a normally high ping period. How would I re install uber driver on my iphone? It is not in the app store. Thank you.


----------



## KVzippy (Oct 4, 2015)

Joe123456 said:


> Delete and reinstall Uber app


Thanks, I did this - still had the problem - going to see what happens driving today.


----------



## KVzippy (Oct 4, 2015)

ChattaBilly said:


> I had the same issue tonight; no pings during a normally high ping period. How would I re install uber driver on my iphone? It is not in the app store. Thank you.


Use the link you used when originally signing up or write support and get the address/link. You're right - partner app not in the app store.


----------



## ChattaBilly (Jan 10, 2016)

Thank you. I did sleep last night instead. Nice.


----------



## ChattaBilly (Jan 10, 2016)

How cool is this. I upgraded my phone today. I bought an iPhone 6s, downloaded the Uber driver app, and I can now see ratings, I can see see surges without being online, all the good stuff. So even here in Chattanooga TN, we have the newest app available.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

JimS said:


> They will often not ping during a surge and wait it out. Not getting pings while sitting in the middle of a surge zone is pretty common.


If a driver is sitting in the middle of a surge zone and not getting any pings, then either:
They're not online,
There are no riders and the surge zone is an illusion.

Zones don't surge when there is no demand from riders.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

The map warms and then surges when the number of POTENTIAL riders reaches a threshold. There is potential but no guarantees. Do not chase them. Waste a lot of gas.

Watch the app and look where the surge seems to occur most and position yourself in the zone. Don't count on any rides I find it generally doesn't happen. Every once and a while I get one. Don't plan retirement around it. Weekend beer money definitely.!


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

JJS said:


> The map warms and then surges when the number of POTENTIAL riders reaches a threshold.


What is a "potential rider"?


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Someone who has opened the app.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

You think just having the passenger app open causes surges?


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

Wtf this just happen to me iphone 6s plus no ping no request then suddenly the app kick me out for 120minute saying that i reject too many rides....any help? Email support they told me to reset neteork setting reinstall app but its not working i still got timeout for 120minute but my history show that i never cancel any rides


----------



## ChattaBilly (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## ChattaBilly (Jan 10, 2016)

Anyone know how I can post a pic from my iphone? Thanks.


----------



## ChattaBilly (Jan 10, 2016)

I


----------



## ChattaBilly (Jan 10, 2016)

Notice that I can see my map, and that it says "Go Online". I am offline, I can see my fares, ratings, etc. Cool.


----------

